# Carriage stop



## fitznoodle (Jan 13, 2014)

Carriage stop for 12x36 Import lathe.  The top is aluminum, the bottom is steel.  They are separated by a 0.25 ground dowel that is pocketed in the upper.  The dowel stands proud by 0.020, so the bottom and top do not meet but are held separate by the pin.  Starrett makes 3d models available on their website, which is where the red portion of the model came from in the bottom image.  Made on a Bridgeport.


----------



## calstar (Jan 13, 2014)

Really nice job _fitznoodle_.

Brian


----------



## fitznoodle (Jan 13, 2014)

I also just remembered that I planned out the cuts in the 3D model too. 1 minute of planning saves me 5 minutes of scratching my head at the mill. ;-)


----------



## RandyM (Jan 13, 2014)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

FANTASTIC!


----------



## ScottieB (Jan 14, 2014)

Another on the to do list. )


----------

